

Why Google (not FB) will build the database of affinity - dpaluy
http://blogs.forrester.com/nate_elliott/13-04-15-why_google_not_facebook_will_build_the_database_of_affinity

======
threeseed
> Google’s YouTube and Google Display Network have data on how a billion
> people prefer to spend their time.

Have to disagree with you on that one. I doubt many people would subscribe to
the notion that what they watch on YouTube is a reflection of how they like to
spend their time.

YouTube for many is nothing more than modern day trash TV.

